# Side effects of DHEA?



## Steph2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Have been advised to start DHEA supplements to try and improve egg quantity/quality - have AMH of 1.6ish, just abandoned first IVF because only 2 follicles, only one egg collected, didn't fertilise  
I've made the mistake of researching side effects and I've scared myself to death. We're desperate for a BFP so want to do everything we can. Anybody got any advice? Thanks x


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been taking DHEA for a couple of weeks. I started on 25mg then upped it this week to 50mg - no side effects that I've noticed.......


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi there I swear by the stuff and the only side effect I had was greasy skin.

I read some horror stories and thought I'd end up bald and bearded with a voice like Barry White!

You may find it alters the length of your cycles a bit. 

Good luck x


----------



## suma22 (Nov 30, 2011)

Argg my post just disappeared! But what I said in a nutshell is I didn't have any bad side effects at all, in fact the opposite! I took them for 6 months earlier this year and had much more energy and better in the gym! My egg quality was def better too (see earlier post today) but unfort no positive result.
Good luck!


----------



## loopylou22 (May 9, 2011)

I've been taking 75mg per day (50mg in the morning and 25mg in the evening) for a couple of months now, and apart from a rash of teenage spots when I first starting taking it I actually think it's giving me a bit of a boost too, I've got loads of energy which I haven't had for years, although that could be all the healthy eating I'm doing.

Haven't had a follicle count since I started so no idea if it's helping me in that way, but knowing I'm doing everything I can is helping with the PMA.


----------



## Steph2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks ladies much appreciated x


----------

